# Moving from Seattle to Lake Chapala



## wanghaozhi (Nov 9, 2017)

I saw TundraGreen's story, and got inspired to add a bit of my own.

First, 'wanghaozhi' is the Pinyin (Chinese phonetic spelling) of my Chinese name (王浩之 sorry if you get strange text), which was given to me by my (now) wife, Helen. She's from Taiwan. She and I lived in Taiwan for almost 25 years.

We retired to Seattle in 2013, where we currently live with our adult son. We also have an adult daughter who lives in Phoenix.

Seattle winters are dreary, damp and cold. My wife and I want to have a more enjoyable setting. We also are aware that healthcare costs are just too high here in the US.

We first considered returning to Taiwan, but my Chinese isn't very good, and I didn't think that I'd want to be in Taiwan by myself in the case that my wife passed away first. It's also quite hot and humid. I then looked at the Americas, first Costa Rica and Panama, but these are small countries and a bit far for visiting.

Mexico then came into my head. It's bigger and closer. I researched the climates, and decided that the 'tierra templada' was for us. I looked at different cities, taking into account the winter temperatures, walking around when Helen and I are 70, 75, 80 ... (That excluded San Miguel de Allende). Also, Helen doesn't speak Spanish (yet). I do; I was a Spanish major and spent my junior year in Madrid.

So, Lake Chapala is our choice for now. We plan to go there this coming spring for a month or two as an exploration/confirmation visit.

If you have any suggestions for our visit to Lake Chapala, please let me know.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

April, May and June will be the best time to find short term rentals, and to experience the “worst weather“ that Chapala has to offer. Just a bit warmer and drier than the rest of the year, causing some to complain. Compared to Seattle, you will love it.
Enjoy, and take your time exploring.


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

As RV has suggested, April/May and some of June will be the worst weather you will experience there. Why? It is the end of the dry season and will be hotter and dustier and a bit browner. BUT, as most folks say, '_the worst weather at Lake Chapala is better than the best weather in many other places'.
_

There are 'financial requirements' to migrate to Mexico but I am sure that you are aware of them....

Enjoy your trip down.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I have cousins who live in Taipei and the place gets cold and like here it is not how low the thermometer goes but it is the fact that most places are not heated. Then they have hot and humid weather that is not pleasant either so Lakeside is a piece of cake in comparaison


----------



## wanghaozhi (Nov 9, 2017)

Right you are citlali. In Taipei, it can be chilly and humid in the winter, and the floors are tile and the walls are concrete, so your body heat can be sucked right out of your bones.

Which part of Taipei? We lived near Taipei 101 and later in Shi-lin.


----------



## rmajijic (Jul 15, 2017)

April would be a terrific time to come down. There will be a greater number of rentals available so it will be easier to secure one. I personally love April and May as it is hotter and drier. I came from Vancouver which has pretty much the same climate as Seattle so it is great to have the heat. The humidity at that time of year is so low that it doesn't feel as hot. Temps will be in the mid to high 80's during the day in April.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Every"body" is different and this CA coastal woman is a real wuss who would like to be* away in May*, but then, during what passes for winter comes around and only requires a light jacket or wrap, I have to say it's better weather than where I came from.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

wanghaozhi said:


> Right you are citlali. In Taipei, it can be chilly and humid in the winter, and the floors are tile and the walls are concrete, so your body heat can be sucked right out of your bones.
> 
> Which part of Taipei? We lived near Taipei 101 and later in Shi-lin.



I have no idea, I have never been to Taipei or Taiwan. He is French and his wife Chinese but we see each other in France.. I know about the climate because his parents spend 6 months in Taipei every year and I hear the complaints about the being cold and the heat and humidity, ha ha
The heat here is very easy to support if you have the right house( one that does not bake in the sun) It gets cool at night here so you do not have problems sleeping and during the day if you stay in the shade it is not that bad,,, shade and fans are the secret,,
I usually return from Chiapas in May so I atually chose to be here in May and have no problem with the heat, Yes it is hot during the day but as long as it is dry it is no problem.. Dust may be a problem for you and it also get smoky as the farmers burn the corn stalks and clear field with fire and we also have forest fires.. If it gets bad you can always go an stay at the beach if you want to escape the weather. May is hot at the beach but you also have a breeze if you are right on the water and most place have a/C there. 
Here we live without A/C and do not have the need for one. If you come in May you will see what the worst can be,


----------



## Jim from Alaska (Feb 20, 2017)

RickS said:


> As RV has suggested, April/May and some of June will be the worst weather you will experience there. Why? It is the end of the dry season and will be hotter and dustier and a bit browner. BUT, as most folks say, '_the worst weather at Lake Chapala is better than the best weather in many other places'.
> _


What Rick said, if April and May is the worst you can throw at me, bring it on. The Jacaranda trees bloom in March and even now, the nights are cold but the days warm right back up into the 70s and clear blue skies.


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

Of course one must define 'cold'..... lately at Lakeside a 'cold night' is maybe high 40s but more likely low 50s. Then back into the 70s. 

But of course a Mexican house can get and retain 'cold' without some source of hear, either El Sol or gas/electric, so it can seem colder than it is I know.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

No it does not seen colder than it is.. , in the US and Europe the houses are heated and I can tell you that I never saw 15 or 16 in the kitchen like I do every day in San Cristobal..Yes the temperature outside are lower but we have warm clothes and get back to warn houses, actually usually too warm, here the temperature outside very often is warmer than the houses in te winter and it is mighty uncomfortable unless you have a nice heater or fireplace.


----------



## Lawgrrl (Apr 24, 2015)

wanghaozhi said:


> So, Lake Chapala is our choice for now. We plan to go there this coming spring for a month or two as an exploration/confirmation visit.
> 
> If you have any suggestions for our visit to Lake Chapala, please let me know.


Hola! We are in the Lake Chapala area now, in our 6th week of a two-month visit. I suggest that you book a rental or vacation stay NOW. The area has become very popular, even in the "off season," as retirees look to find warmer and less expensive places to live.

I've been living in the Pacific Northwest for 17 years now, first in Portland and then Vancouver & Nanaimo BC, and I'm finding it chilly here at night in a fairly newer home. There is no central heat, no gas fireplace, no baseboard heaters. We watch Netflix with a throw across our laps, and are grateful for the hoodies and fleece we packed for the next leg of our trip (to San Miguel de Allende). We wake up to temps of 45-49F and the house does not warm up during the day. Also, the louvered windows and the single-pane glass allow cold drafts in. OTOH, high temps are high 60s-low 70s by late afternoon, but my hands are cold most of the time.

While you're here, definitely check out Guadalajara for urban amenities. IMO, Chapala is a retirement community that skews to the "elderly." Younger folks are coming, but we as active 65-year-olds are looking at other destinations. YMMV


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Yes, it's cold. Most of the houses here are largely lacking in heating, but that's typical of Mexico in general. When we bought a new home from the builder in San Miguel de Allende, the only heat source was a gas log "fireplace" in the living room, so don't expect things to be better elsewhere. I had a gas heater installed in my workroom, since I'm a real wuss from a moderate CA climate.

My Mexican neighbors were usually clustered in whatever sunny spot they could find around their yards when the sun came up. At night, people just bundled up under the covers.

When people move here from the States, many of them expect to find the amenities they left behind and it's hard for them to realize and adjust to the differences. 
If you own your home or are on a long term lease, the problem can be solved by installing gas heaters where they are needed. Short term renters are at the mercy of their landlords. Portable electric heaters are available everywhere, but the electric meters whirl when they are used.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The best situation is on an E-W street. Your house should be on the north side, with southern exposure and ventilation from S-N. You should have no walls exposed on the west side, or you will cook in the summer. Eastern exposure is acceptable for morning sunshine. 
In winter, you should open the house to through ventilation at about 11 or Noon; closing up again before the sun goes down. That is to let in the daytime warmth and to close it in for the night. That and a single radiant LP heater will keep you comfortable in most houses. Other orientations will not be as comfortable.


----------



## rmajijic (Jul 15, 2017)

This has been a bit of an unusual cold snap. A bit colder than normal. Hopefully it won't last too long. Still a hell of a lot better than the Pacific Northwest or Vancouver or Vancouver Island (where I am from). As stated by the other poster, when renting short term you are at the liberty of what is available in the home. As an owner, we installed a gas fireplace or you can purchase propane heaters. 
As to the number of younger people here....I have to say that there are more and more all the time but you don't always see them. There ARE many younger people here. Both myself and my partner came down separately at the age of 47 (we are now 55 and 52) and we are seeing many in there early 50's coming down for retirement. It is not only possible, it just makes good sense unless you really like paying taxes and working for the Government.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm spotting younger (younger than 60 anyway) people arriving daily. You can tell them from the snowbirds because they have backpacks and good walking sandals as opposed to the Canadians with other costuming habits. License plates from everywhere. Many from the Northwest and California.
I can't help but have mixed feelings about how crowded it's getting and how bad the traffic is already.
However, we can't stop the tide or the rain...so we might as well smile and wish them welcome!


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

What about kerosene heaters? 

I rented an old apartment years ago when in college and the rental person told us frankly that the furnace was a very old and inefficient type that would cost a lot to run. 

We bought a big stand-alone kerosene heater and set it on cinder blocks in the middle of the room and from then on were nice and toasty, paying much less for the kerosene. I don't recall all the numbers, but I think we saved back our investment in the heater in less than 2 months.

Mindful of the various dangers (CO asphyxiation, fire) we usually didn't run it at night, and we kept a window open a few inches at all times when we did run it. People do die using these kinds of heaters, but with extra care it's not unsafe. I wouldn't recommend them for people with kids or dogs, and you want to buy a good higher-end model with all the safety features.

The scheme depended on finding a gas station that sells kerosene and having one or two 5 gal cans to haul and store the kerosene in. So it doesn't work that well if you can't lift more than 1 gallon at a time. So is kerosene sold in Mexico?


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

I've never seen kerosene and don't believe you will find it.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Propane is readily available and some of the heaters sold can be run either by small tanks or permanently hooked up to the house gas line.
I just had one installed in my workroom which could be used either way. Factlet: the reason they are stinky is a safety precaution in the gas source, deliberately scented to warm users if there is a leak. My new heater is very efficient and very stinky, but I'll put up with that to get the heat!

Most Mexican houses use propane for cooking. Electricity is much more expensive.


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

Keep in mind that a heating source that uses a 'flame' will also be extracting oxygen from the premise. This is not generally a problem as houses are not airtight, but..... make sure you do not have one, say, in a small bedroom with the door closed overnight. You might not wake up!

Another option to propane heat is a catalytic heater such as an Olympian Wave 8 (or 3 or 6). These can generally be used inside with minimal oxygen consumption. See: https://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&k...targid=kwd-11679164395&ref=pd_sl_6yeoouayph_b


----------



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

Lawgrrl said:


> While you're here, definitely check out Guadalajara for urban amenities. IMO, Chapala is a retirement community that skews to the "elderly." Younger folks are coming, but we as active 65-year-olds are looking at other destinations. YMMV





rmajijic said:


> As to the number of younger people here....I have to say that there are more and more all the time but you don't always see them. There ARE many younger people here. Both myself and my partner came down separately at the age of 47 (we are now 55 and 52) and we are seeing many in there early 50's coming down for retirement. It is not only possible, it just makes good sense unless you really like paying taxes and working for the Government.


I'm currently in Guad, and so far I would describe my experience as mixed. Background, I am single and unattached, and far under pension age, so what I am wanting might be different than many.

Guad is striking me more and more as tilting toward being a closed society. The Catholic religion is big here, and its far from progressive versus what you generally find NOB. A lot of surface friendly, but only surface. Local Mexicans willing to engage in light conversation, but that's it. Women in GDL seem to shy away from foreign guys, which strikes me as strange. Mexican men are notorious for knocking up girls and fleeing, being super aggressive, chronic liars, and/or seeking to have a string of women going at any one time. I can understand pushing away the foreign backpacker guys, as they truly are in it for only one thing. But the men beyond that, I think it speaks to the locals here not getting what we are. Possibly due to their being really unaware of the world, and incapable of trusting the unknown, letting fear be in control.

Also, the city is large, the traffic stinks, but I am not feeling that necessarily means there is a true wide range of amenities. Fact is, the average local does not have a lot of cash. Therefore most retail and restaurant operations tilt toward offering primarily the basics at low prices, with a lot of it being a case of you get what your pay for. Example, there are at least 100 places within 3 km of me where you can get lunch for under 40 pesos ... but its not much of a lunch. I find myself at Walmart regularly, as it beats burning time running around to 8 different small places to acquire what I need.

I am considering coming to Chapala for a month, to see if its different, especially the society part.


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

If you do relocate to Lake Chapala it will be interesting to see/hear how you find it different as compared to what you are experiencing in the big city. There are the obvious differences of course. 

I doubt you will find any difference in the Catholic religion. Predictably you will find an 'older' population as your experience will be more affected by the ****** population... especially if you spend time there during the winter months with more snowbirds. 

You won't find 100 places where one can get lunch for under 40 pesos as there aren't 100 places to eat that cater mainly to the Mexican population unless you count the street food places. But you will find more places that will be serving food that you are more likely to be accustomed to having... again due to the ****** population that loves to eat out. 

If you go down for a month or so, let us know what you observe and how it may or may not differ from what you have found in Guadalajara.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

UrbanMan said:


> I'm currently in Guad, and so far I would describe my experience as mixed. Background, I am single and unattached, and far under pension age, so what I am wanting might be different than many.
> 
> Guad is striking me more and more as tilting toward being a closed society. The Catholic religion is big here, and its far from progressive versus what you generally find NOB. A lot of surface friendly, but only surface. Local Mexicans willing to engage in light conversation, but that's it. Women in GDL seem to shy away from foreign guys, which strikes me as strange. Mexican men are notorious for knocking up girls and fleeing, being super aggressive, chronic liars, and/or seeking to have a string of women going at any one time. I can understand pushing away the foreign backpacker guys, as they truly are in it for only one thing. But the men beyond that, I think it speaks to the locals here not getting what we are. Possibly due to their being really unaware of the world, and incapable of trusting the unknown, letting fear be in control.
> 
> ...


I hear a lot of frustration in your post. And it seems to be expressing itself in a lot of stereotypes about people and places.


----------



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

TundraGreen said:


> I hear a lot of frustration in your post. And it seems to be expressing itself in a lot of stereotypes about people and places.


Whether or not there is frustration, hmm, not sure. I am endeavoring to make my takes based upon facts and my experiences. Maybe it is you - in a very short post, not a lot of thought or explanation - who is stereotyping me ... ie. any foreigner who has a take that contains some negative about Mexico, is quickly labelled?

I've met easily 25+ Mexican nationals who espouse themselves to be Catholic (without prompting) and the way they talk about how they live and see the world, has formed my view as of this moment. I don't see that as an oversimplification/stereotype, but instead it is what I have experienced. A few Mexican nationals have used words like "suffer" and "haunted" when describing their interactions with their family - they certainly are frustrated. I did move here from the progressive west coast of the US, and everything is relative. If someone back there felt their family was haunting them, they'd make changes. In GDL, my experience, the word family is used ad nauseum. Some Mexicans have told me that other areas of Mexico (not GDL) are different.

Regarding the shopping and dining, again, my experiences are the basis of my take. Seven shops on one block, all selling cheap plastic stuff, is not a wide range.

.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

For what it's worth, I live on the "Riviera Nayarit", and I can tell you that most of the Mexicans from around here can't stand Guadalajarans ("tapatios")- and I have had some distasteful experiences with some as well. Generally thought of as being super arrogant and entitled and better than others. I have a Mexican friend who was born in Chihuahua, but grew up in Guad. and said she moved from there because "they're all brats".
Of course, there have got to be a lot of wonderful people who live there, and it sounds as if you're meeting middle-lower class folks, rather than the uppity ones?
Maybe you should consider doing a bit of traveling around Mexico to check out some other areas, if finances allow?
And what is this about "foreign backpacker guys" only being in it for one reason? What a weird statement. I have met many young backpacker guys who are intelligent, wonderful, warm, respectful people. They were certainly not just going around chatting up girls so they could get laid.


----------



## Stevenjb (Dec 10, 2017)

lagoloo said:


> Propane is readily available and some of the heaters sold can be run either by small tanks or permanently hooked up to the house gas line.
> I just had one installed in my workroom which could be used either way. Factlet: the reason they are stinky is a safety precaution in the gas source, deliberately scented to warm users if there is a leak. My new heater is very efficient and very stinky, but I'll put up with that to get the heat!
> 
> Most Mexican houses use propane for cooking. Electricity is much more expensive.


The link below is for an indoor safe, portable, propane heater that can be connected to a permanent gas source. I used one in a cabin, kept a larger propane tank outside, really nice. Two settings (4000/9000 BTU), puts out a lot of heat. 

Mr. Heater F232000 MH9BX

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B002...ane+heater&dpPl=1&dpID=51hn34J5TnL&ref=plSrch

Posted from Android using Tapatalk


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

:lol:


UrbanMan said:


> Women in GDL seem to shy away from foreign guys, which strikes me as strange. Mexican men are notorious for knocking up girls and fleeing, being super aggressive, chronic liars, and/or seeking to have a string of women going at any one time.


I'm truly astounded that with that attitude toward Mexicans that the women aren't just flocking to you. I'm also amazed to learn that most Mexicans are Catholic. Maybe that explains why we see so many statues of our lady of Guadalupe everywhere.


----------



## rmajijic (Jul 15, 2017)

Lake Chapala is vastly different than Guad. I think you would like it but only you'll know for sure. It's worth a try as it's only an hour away! You've come this far already so why not. When you come over give me a PM and we can hook up for a beer or a bite and I'll show you around.


----------



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

> I can tell you that most of the Mexicans from around here can't stand Guadalajarans ("tapatios")- and I have had some distasteful experiences with some as well. Generally thought of as being super arrogant and entitled and better than others. I have a Mexican friend who was born in Chihuahua, but grew up in Guad. and said she moved from there because "they're all brats".
> Of course, there have got to be a lot of wonderful people who live there, and it sounds as if you're meeting middle-lower class folks, rather than the uppity ones?


Maybe thats it. "Better than others" that might be what the conduct is.



> And what is this about "foreign backpacker guys" only being in it for one reason? What a weird statement. I have met many young backpacker guys who are intelligent, wonderful, warm, respectful people. They were certainly not just going around chatting up girls so they could get laid.


If you are not their target, then they aren't going to come on to you, and they won't seem that way. I've met quite a few here, and in the beach towns, who match the description perfectly. The way they talk when its just the guys who are close to them in age, and how they conduct themselves toward women of the right age, is informative.




Zorro2017 said:


> I'm truly astounded that ...


Regarding the description of Mexican men, it is what many Mexican women here (in GDL) say. The men are not coming on to me, my perception is based on what the women here say. If it is an attitude (your word), it is not a rare, go argue with the women about it.


.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

UrbanMan said:


> Local Mexicans willing to engage in light conversation, but that's it. Women in GDL seem to shy away from foreign guys, which strikes me as strange.


I'm also astounded that these people who are only willing to engage in light conversation and these women who shy away from you opened up on this particular subject and gave you this insight to the general behavior of Mexican men, that they are notorious for knocking up girls and fleeing, being super aggressive, chronic liars, and/or seeking to have a string of women going at any one time. 

Is it possible that you brought this belief with you?



UrbanMan said:


> Regarding the description of Mexican men, it is what many Mexican women here (in GDL) say. The men are not coming on to me, my perception is based on what the women here say. If it is an attitude (your word), it is not a rare, go argue with the women about it.


I'm also happy to hear that the men are not coming on to you.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

"that they are notorious for knocking up girls and fleeing, being super aggressive, chronic liars, and/or seeking to have a string of women going at any one time."

ROFL. Just MEXICAN men?? You can find this type everywhere! In my experience, I've seen that most ladies with at least half a brain quickly learn to spot them. I've also noticed that some females, even those with a brain, actually prefer the bad boys because they are "more exciting" than the nice guys. Generalizing on this is futile.


----------



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

lagoloo said:


> > "that they are notorious for knocking up girls and fleeing"
> 
> 
> ROFL. Just MEXICAN men?? You can find this type everywhere!


Please do not roll on the floor. Unhealthy. Your age is showing, that acronym hasn't been used much since the 90s.

Speaking of being behind the times, this has become less common in the US/Canada these days, where stronger laws and efficient enforcement have created accountability, ie. if a man gets a woman pregnant, she can go after him for financial support. Men with brains know this, its changed things a lot.

In Mx, the legal system is weak, not at all the same. Also, many in Mx have little or no money, there is nothing to come after. The lack of downsides is significant in creating the behavior.


----------



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

Zorro2017 said:


> astounded





Zorro2017 said:


> I'm also amazed





Zorro2017 said:


> I'm also astounded


You really do live in an isolated little town. Everything it seems astounds and amazes you.



Zorro2017 said:


> only willing to engage in light conversation


To you, anything beyond mention of the weather is heavy conversation? I would not describe women expressing general opinions about men as "opening up."

-------------

I wonder, is there a chance other posters can offer some views about the social landscape in their communities - as opposed to being confrontational?


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

UrbanMan said:


> You really do live in an isolated little town. Everything it seems astounds and amazes you.


I've lived all over Mexico, Playa Del Carmen, Oaxaca and Orizaba, my being amazed and astounded by your comments is sarcasm. Such as even mentioning that most people here are Catholic, did you do any research on Mexico before moving here?





UrbanMan said:


> To you, anything beyond mention of the weather is heavy conversation? I would not describe women expressing general opinions about men as "opening up."


No, but in one breath to say that women shy away from you and people in general are only willing to engage in "light conversation", I find it somewhat unbelievable that insulting their own people and demeaning their men to a total stranger is the one thing they do care to discuss. 

-------------



UrbanMan said:


> I wonder, is there a chance other posters can offer some views about the social landscape in their communities - as opposed to being confrontational?


Expect confrontation when you come in making such sweeping and untrue comments, insulting and stereotyping Mexican men in general. 

Such as saying Mexican men are notorious for knocking up girls and fleeing, being super aggressive, chronic liars, and/or seeking to have a string of women going at any one time. and "In Mx, the legal system is weak, not at all the same. Also, many in Mx have little or no money, there is nothing to come after." shows your sense of superiority and lack of experience with the people of Mexico. I have found "in general" the men here to be extremely devoted husbands and fathers. I know Mexican men who are not married to their "wives" but have been with them for years and been and still are good fathers. You make a lot of assumptions for a person who has lived here all of two or three months, believe me, you don't have it all figured out.

There are sleazeballs everywhere, California included. 

As far as views on the social landscape in different communities, outside of the total expat communities such as Chapala or Puerta Adventuras which are extreme "Little Americas" you are going to find more of what you are experiencing right where you are. This is their county and an entire different culture. The big cities have a different attitude and pace. Smaller communities can be very open and friendly to Americans. Some communities just distrust foreigners for cultural reasons. 

It appears that you are experiencing the culture shock that we spoke of here. There is the single male perception of really cheap living in the climate of your choosing, that the Mexican women may throw themselves at you due to their perception of your perceived wealth and that you will be more well heeled and sophisticated than the uneducated masses.


The reality is that the balmy, beautiful beach resort towns where you will be surrounded by English speaking people carry a high price tag and higher crime now as cartels battle for the market share of drug hungry tourists. Sure, you can rent a local apartment like the locals have, but a nice apartment will carry a premium price and there are a lot of scams going on in tourist towns. Prices are also higher in say CDMX for a nice apartment and food.

Mexican women cannot be put into a neat little box, many are simply not comfortable with a man from another country that does not know their language and customs, especially when you are older than what most are looking for which most expats here are. 

Many Americans have an air of superiority and are shocked when the find some Mexican people somewhat smug and indifferent to them,_ especially in the larger cities_. 

To assume that most Mexican men don't have money and run out on their pregnant women is extremely insulting to an entire culture that was flourishing thousands of years ago.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It may just be that many of us simply find that folks from California are, well, a bit different; really different to some of us, who may also have an aversion to urban folk, as they don‘t even know how to skin a rabbit. Heck, they don‘t even know how to get their hands on one that isn‘t in a pet shop.
Yes, Guadalajara is a very conservative city, in general, and Jalisco seems to be the most Catholic part of Mexico. 
In Chapala, you will have no trouble meeting ladies, as there is an abundance of geriatric widows, who soon notice ‘newbies‘......So will some others.
Travel.....It will broaden your horizons.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

RVGRINGO said:


> It may just be that many of us simply find that folks from California are, well, a bit different; really different to some of us, who may also have an aversion to urban folk, as they don‘t even know how to skin a rabbit. Heck, they don‘t even know how to get their hands on one that isn‘t in a pet shop.


That is putting it mildly.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Your "ageism" is showing, Urban man. There are advantages to having directly observed the behavior of your fellow humans for a long time. There are fewer advantages to knowing the latest acronyms.

Women have been able to "go after" men for child support years ago. Men have been complaining about it for decades. 

What else is new? Well, the "casting couch" mentality and condemnation of same is in the spotlight. About time, but I doubt much will change as a result.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Zorro2017 said:


> I've lived all over Mexico, Playa Del Carmen, Oaxaca and Orizaba, my being amazed and astounded by your comments is sarcasm. Such as even mentioning that most people here are Catholic, did you do any research on Mexico before moving here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bravo, bravo, bravissimo!!


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

What does California have to do with anything?? Urban man comes from Seattle No? I know it is all West Coast but Seattle is not in California... Urban man had reconceived ideas about Mexico now he is facing reality along with culture shock.. he will get over it or will be gone .. whatever anyone says about Mexican or Mexican culture is irrelevant, it is what it is and for those who do not feel comfortable with it the road goes north as well as south..


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

citlali said:


> What does California have to do with anything?? Urban man comes from Seattle No? I know it is all West Coast but Seattle is not in California... Urban man had reconceived ideas about Mexico now he is facing reality along with culture shock.. he will get over it or will be gone .. whatever anyone says about Mexican or Mexican culture is irrelevant, it is what it is and for those who do not feel comfortable with it the road goes north as well as south..


Feeling as he seems to about the locals, I see a tough row to hoe on the horizon. I'm feeling there is a trout in the milk as well.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Zorro2017 said:


> Feeling as he seems to about the locals, I see a tough row to hoe on the horizon. I'm feeling there is a trout in the milk as well.


A trout in the milk? Is that like a fish out of water?


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

I've never heard that expression either, but I think the meaning is clear enough.

Having lived in California nearly all my life, I am aware that the population ranges from the descendants of Dust Bowl Refugees to tech billionaires; from conservative religious folk to the wildest of lifestyles and everything in between, so what's with the broad generalization about Californians? Looks like observations from a fast flyover, but it fits right in with the rest of the cutting edge assumptions about Mexicans.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

Isla Verde said:


> A trout in the milk? Is that like a fish out of water?


In this case, yes.


----------



## Ajijic Lady (Jan 19, 2009)

UrbanMan said:


> I'm currently in Guad, and so far I would describe my experience as mixed. Background, I am single and unattached, and far under pension age, so what I am wanting might be different than many.
> 
> Guad is striking me more and more as tilting toward being a closed society. The Catholic religion is big here, and its far from progressive versus what you generally find NOB. A lot of surface friendly, but only surface. Local Mexicans willing to engage in light conversation, but that's it. *Women in GDL seem to shy away from foreign guys, which strikes me as strange. Mexican men are notorious for knocking up girls and fleeing, being super aggressive, chronic liars, and/or seeking to have a string of women going at any one time. * I can understand pushing away the foreign backpacker guys, as they truly are in it for only one thing. But the men beyond that, I think it speaks to the locals here not getting what we are. Possibly due to their being really unaware of the world, and incapable of trusting the unknown, letting fear be in control.
> 
> ...


With that attitude, Mexico may not be a good choice for you, including Chapala.


----------



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

lagoloo said:


> Your "ageism" is showing,


Yours is certainly showing.


----------



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

Zorro2017 said:


> Such as even mentioning that most people here are Catholic, did you do any research on Mexico before moving here?
> 
> It appears that you are experiencing


What I am experiencing is you attempting to incite a fight, which you is your usual way here, isn't it?

Here is what I actually posted.



> The Catholic religion is big here, and its far from progressive versus what you generally find NOB.


Also what I posted re: Mexican men, to correct the slander



> Regarding the description of Mexican men, it is what many Mexican women here (in GDL) say. The men are not coming on to me, my perception is based on what the women here say. If it is an attitude (your word), it is not a rare, go argue with the women about it.


----------

